# Discus fish care secrets E-book



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello i am back here after few days due to my exam. it's a good news for all of you that i am starting to write an e-book about discus fish finally.many of the members in this forum and from others requested me to write an e-book about discus fish.
i think i will publish it with in 20 days...:fish10:

i am waiting for the reply what you think about it.. :fish-in-bowl:*c/p*


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

i have never personally owned or kept discus fish, but your e-book in your like looks. there are some spelling and grammer issues, but besides that, it looks legit. can someone confirm for me?


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

i am working about those grammer and the spelling issues so hard to make this e-book perfect...


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

take a look at my blog...
Discus Fish Care Secrets
there you can find a new website who gives their advertisement in the left side bar about aquarium maintainance software....if you wish you can go through the link and find if that is necessary for you...
wish you a very very happy new year 2010 again...hope all you are well..enjoy now...
live long this forum and the members of this forum...


----------



## zovolb (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks man, very useful


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

thanx...


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Im doing a discus build right now, and think I have a ebook with that title already, had it for over a year now.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

You mean this e-book:
Discus Fish Care Secrets - Complete Guide To Discus Fish


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

yep, that be her. its a very good read.


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

no,not this one.i have my own blog about discus fish care secrets and you can see that link at my signature..i'll write a new e book about this discus fish care secrets, and i'll offer least money for this e book...


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

How long have you owned these discus and how long have you bred them?

I know some guys who have been breeding discus since my dad was a kid.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

We are bringing this up because chances are you cannot use the same exact title as an already existing e-book.

Most of these Discus caring "secrets" are throughout the web, and most discuss rasing discus in a "bare" tank doing large daily changes. I would love to see a more practical book for non-breeders who want a natural planted tank with minimum maintanence. There are so many "right" ways to care for Discus that in then end, what works for someone else might not work for you, so it comes down to a little bit of trial and error.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Im not writing a book but ill let you know how my discus do in their planted tank.

I am cautious of stunting but from what I heard from local breeders is my set up including water supply shouldnt stunt them. just blew a grand on an whole house RO/DI unit so their secrets better work LOL


----------

